# Aston Martin Tries To Save Itself By Reminding The World What Sexy Looks Like



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Aston Martin is known throughout the world not only for its luxurious grand touring cars but for also its ability to truly understand the art of creating beauty. Most of the British automaker's cars are the equivalent of sex on wheels, and in case you forgot this, here is a fresh reminder. Recently, Aston Martin put on a show for members of the exclusive Auto Vivendi supercar club in London so that potential buyers could become better acquainted with the Aston Martin lineup.










The star of the show was the ultra-rare 800-horsepower Aston Martin Vulcan, a gorgeous alternative to the Ferrari FXX K and McLaren P1 GTR. Other show cars included a few versions of the track-focused Vantage, the Vantage GT12, a drop top Vanquish Volante, and a classic DB2/4 to tie all of the generations together. Aston Martin has had financial troubles in the last few years but hopefully marketing and enthusiast-based events like this can help spark some fresh and much needed interest in the brand





































source carbuzz


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

blimey guv.......bet thats a bugger to polish.....


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

What's that last one called? Looks nice but also very Ferrari-ish.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

The vulcan looks epic.



WannaBd said:


> What's that last one called? Looks nice but also very Ferrari-ish.


Its the one-77 mate.


----------

